# Just out of curiosity



## lisamcole (Jul 22, 2008)

Would anyone care to share how many hours you work and the average pay for a biller/coder? Thanks in advance


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 22, 2008)

lisamcole said:


> Would anyone care to share how many hours you work and the average pay for a biller/coder? Thanks in advance



You could check the salary survey that aapc does every year, that would be a better guide, it is geared towards your geographic location and years of experience in the field.


----------

